# how to attach fish n mate cart to tow hitch?



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

How would I go about attaching a fish n mate cart to a trailer hitch?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Trev, 

you need to get the cart caddie..call up Green Top, they should have it cheap..


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I built my own rack to carry one... much stronger then the one fish n mate sells... if you have a friend that welds, get a receiver stem and pullup by his scrap pile and put you something together... mine cost me $5 for a used hitch, and a 6 pack for the steel and welding...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have a neighbor that is a welder by trade and is very good at it. He's also a real a#$hole. Maybe better to buy one than deal with him.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

would the cart caddy connect directly to the hitch with a pin or do I also have to buy one of the 2" receivers that Fishnmate sells?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

If you already have one it works with a 2 in receiver hitch

Look here
http://www.rodrack.com/fishing-cart-accessories/cart-caddy/#


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

hmm, so 200 for the cart, 140 for the hitch, and another 140 for a cart caddie so about $500 for the whole setup. Sounds not so bad until I realize I'd only use it once or twice a year.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Husky I bought mine off Craigslist for 90.00 he wanted 100.00 but I had to haggle with him.

If I'm driving my 4runner it fits nicely in the back with the handle removed. My truck no problem.

Keep a check on CL and one will pop up


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I built mine from a piece of 2" aluminum tube and some deck boards. Deck boards about 16" slide between the square tube on the bottom of the cart and another piece same width and about 6" bolted on top of the deck boards. Cart sits atop the reciever tube deck boards slide between the tubes of the cart and the axle rides under the 6" piece. I got an adjustable strap with.a buckle and use that to secure the side opposite the cart when traveling. It isn't pretty but it works.Migt be difficult to envision given that explanation and grammar associated with smartphone post could email a pics if you want. 

Could accomplish something similar by modifying a hitch mounted cargo carrier. That being said this summer i am buying a cart carrier. 

Also, ground clearance is an issue on my wifes Ford Edge so keep that in mind.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I read over on that other site about someone using an ATV cargo carrier purchased from Harbor Freight. Apparently, the sr. model fits perfectly in the carrier and from the picture it would appear that the carrier fits into a 2" receiver although I am not 100% certain.

At $40 it's a pretty good bargain although you would probably need a bungee system or something similar to secure the cart.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.harborfreight.com/150-lb-capacity-atv-cargo-carrier-67623.html

That will Work! I will go buy one as well.

I will use it in several different methods and for 40.00 that's cheap enough


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

You can use anything you want to carry it, but I like the Cart Caddy knowig it is locked into place and as long as I pin it properly it's not going anywhere. There are lots of platforms that connect to a 2" receiver hitch that could hold it, but with the caddy being made to do just that job, that's why I opted for it. Besides, Fathers day is coming and drop hints!


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I bought the cart caddy. I used to put cart with the wheeleez tires into my 4Runner but it is soooo much easier with the cart caddy and keeps the interior space available for more equipment. Less damage inside too. Just beware traveling over dips that you could bend your axle when your tire scrapes the bottom. Too bad they don't sell a "raised" caddy like the hitch haul has for their cargo carrier. I guess I could have one made.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

thanks everyone. I'm going to go with the $40 carrier from harbor freight. I'm attaching this to a honda civic - so it's going to be low to the ground and the cart caddy will not provide sufficient ground clearance (maybe it would with the wheels off).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

sending the wife over to buy it while I sit on the couch. sent her with a 20% off any single item coupon as well. If they accept the coupon, it'll be $32 plus tax. NICE.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

even came with a free pair of gloves...


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Resurrecting an old thread here but did anyone ever use the atv cargo carrier with their cart? How did it turn out?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

23mako said:


> Resurrecting an old thread here but did anyone ever use the atv cargo carrier with their cart? How did it turn out?


Are you referring to the ones like you see on cars and SUV's but scaled down for a ATV , never gave them any thought but if they fit a 2" receiver it should work.

I have the Fishn Mate cart carrier , what I like about it is that it's lite and won't rust , has a anti rattle bar you tighten down so no rattle as you drive , and it helps keeps it from being stolen , that and a locking pin your good to go, Just a tip were ever you park try and find a spot were you can back in so it's not hanging out were someone will hit .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You talking about the one that Harbor Freight sells that goes on the back of an ATV? 
if so, its way small. You can buy the one I have for $15 if you are looking for one


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes. Earlier in this thread some people said the atv carrier would work for the anglers mate fishing carts. Just curious if anyone ever used one with success.

Jolly, I've checked those out and am glad to hear they work well. Wouldn't mind getting something more versatile like a cargo carrier if that would fit the bill


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

23mako said:


> Yes. Earlier in this thread some people said the atv carrier would work for the anglers mate fishing carts. Just curious if anyone ever used one with success.
> 
> Jolly, I've checked those out and am glad to hear they work well. Wouldn't mind getting something more versatile like a cargo carrier if that would fit the bill


I have a cargo carrier also , Aluminum Harbor Freight , but I modified it with a riser bar rather than the straight one that comes with it because it may drag on inclined areas .
I don't use it for the cart because it's way to bulky and the cart is more secure locked down in the cart carrier then strapped or bungee in a cargo carrier , JMHO


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Jollymon!

Is this the attachment you're referring to?
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish-N-Mate-Cart-Caddy/737708.uts


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

23mako said:


> Thanks Jollymon!
> 
> Is this the attachment you're referring to?
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish-N-Mate-Cart-Caddy/737708.uts


Thats the cart carrier , Some of the best money I've spent.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. Jollymon


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I used to use a cargo carrier. I have the fish g cart hauler now Bought used off C'L for $75. Love it


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks 2na. I'll keep my eye on CL before shelling out 150


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

.


----------

